# More fun than I thought



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 19, 2022)

I've been trying out pocket camp out of curiosity for about a month now. It is more fun than I thought. I mean it really isn't that bad considering it's a mobile game. Also I've grown find of Wendy.
The dialog is a little repetitive and the characters don't feel like they do in acnh but I really appreciate the cut scenes of them sharing something with you or you doing something with them. I also like how much villagers can interact with items. Items on this game are also pretty detailed and cute.
I started with Goldie.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Feb 19, 2022)

I spent the better part of over three years (inconsistently) playing _PC_ — it's actually my introduction to the series. I still check on my camp occasionally. I understand it's mobile game, but the _Animal Crossing_ formula was already simplistic to begin with, so when I started to play the mainline games last year, it rendered the game obsolete. I also started with Goldie, by the way.


----------



## angelcat621 (Nov 14, 2022)

I started this game recently and love it so far. I started with Rosie of course. I'm around level 48-9 and rising in level fast. Fishing is lots easier and there's a ton of cute items to decorate with. Already have over half the cats at my campsite. Yes I invite other kinds of animals but only the cats get to stay. Feline domination! Currently am blowing all my Bells refreshing Gulliver's islands to search for more of them. I NEED more cats, Gulliver, please!  
No I don't have a problem. I can stop hunting for cats anytime I want right? Anyone got grapes or lemons in their Market box for me to buy?


----------



## angelcat621 (Nov 16, 2022)

I looked up a flower breeding guide for this game and apparently it's pretty complicated in Pocket Camp too, with genotypes and all. Should be enough to keep me playing awhile because I'll need to collect every single variety.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 28, 2022)

angelcat621 said:


> I started this game recently and love it so far. I started with Rosie of course. I'm around level 48-9 and rising in level fast. Fishing is lots easier and there's a ton of cute items to decorate with. Already have over half the cats at my campsite. Yes I invite other kinds of animals but only the cats get to stay. Feline domination! Currently am blowing all my Bells refreshing Gulliver's islands to search for more of them. I NEED more cats, Gulliver, please!
> No I don't have a problem. I can stop hunting for cats anytime I want right? Anyone got grapes or lemons in their Market box for me to buy?


Can always help you with grapes. 

FC if anyone wants to add me 17321162999


----------



## themysterybidder (Dec 30, 2022)

I started playing Pocket Camp about a year ago and thought it's not for me.  However, a few days ago I started again and it is addictive! I'm still in the early stages, I've unlocked Jay, Apollo, Rosie and Freya.  Goldie was my starter. However, I NEED Buck so trying to get onto Gulliver's island to get his map.


----------

